

Ask HN: Startup Conferences for Students in 2010? - ajaimk

I run the Entrepreneurs Society at Georgia Tech and I am looking for some good startup conferences to send our members to (the college pays for the trip).<p>Please suggest.<p>PS: No, the money for the conference can not be given as seed capital to the startups<p>Also, know if any of these conferences would be willing to offer a student discount?
======
philwelch
There will likely be another Startup School in the fall.
<http://startupschool.org/>

